# 4 river area dangers



## CGC4200 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been below Ky Dam, on the the lake in boats when I kissed the
bank when I reached shore. It is a common thing for rescue squads
to drag for victims in our area. The Ohio, Cumberland, Tennessee &
the mighty Mississippi have claimed victims.

Be careful out there.


----------



## Pain Cow (Aug 19, 2010)

Here we go again.


----------

